# Winchester School



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of Winchester school?? Am I right in thinking its handy for the greens community??

Thanks

N


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Both of my girls go there, and it seems to be ok. Most of the students are non-british, as are most of the teachers, but that hasn't stopped my two from settling in fine.

The teaching standards are pretty good (what I see in their homework anyway).

It is very handy for the Green Community I would think


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Winchester school is in Jebel Ali, near Ibn Battuta Mall.

Its not too far from Green Community (depending on traffic- perhaps 30 mins+)

Greens Community is one of the furthest developments out of Dubai.

There are schools within the Greens Community also.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of Winchester school?? Am I right in thinking its handy for the greens community??
> 
> ...


My Landlady's Son goes to Winchester School and he seems to enjoy it. He gets homework most nights and from the things he comes out with the education seems to be sticking in his head. Don't think I learned half what he has when I was that young.


----------



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Sgilli

Can you recommend any other British schools near greens community?

Thanks

N



sgilli3 said:


> Winchester school is in Jebel Ali, near Ibn Battuta Mall.
> 
> Its not too far from Green Community (depending on traffic- perhaps 30 mins+)
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Hi Sgilli
> 
> Can you recommend any other British schools near greens community?
> 
> ...


Here are 2 links for schools in Dubai

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
and
Dubai schools

Greenfield Community School is located in Greens Community( it follows IB curriculum, not British as such)
There is another school just outside of it, but I believe it follows the American curriculum.

Taaleem Education - Taaleem


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Hi Sgilli
> 
> Can you recommend any other British schools near greens community?
> 
> ...


Hi Netty

Hubby is out in Dubai just now with us to follow in April we have applied for places in Dubai British School in the Springs - in Google it says that it is 5k from Green Community but am unsure of travelling times because of traffic!! Maybe someone on the ground could help with this

Debbie


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

if you are going to live in the green community the best school is greenfield school. It takes 3-5 minutes by car to get there. My kids love it and the people that work there are very nice.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> if you are going to live in the green community the best school is greenfield school. It takes 3-5 minutes by car to get there. My kids love it and the people that work there are very nice.


I think Netty is after a British school.
I believe Greenfield School follows IB.

I have heard great things about Greenfield School, and glad to hear your children have settled in well.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I think Netty is after a British school.
> I believe Greenfield School follows IB.
> 
> I have heard great things about Greenfield School, and glad to hear your children have settled in well.


ahh yes sorry I didnt read close enough. Greenfield is IB. Yeah my little stinkers are doing great and I am loving the door to door pick up and drop off. Thanks.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi Netty
> 
> Hubby is out in Dubai just now with us to follow in April we have applied for places in Dubai British School in the Springs - in Google it says that it is 5k from Green Community but am unsure of travelling times because of traffic!! Maybe someone on the ground could help with this
> 
> Debbie


It took more than an hour each way by school bus for my daughters to go back and fro from Green Community to school near Emirates Hill (next to the Springs). All depending on traffic and how many kids the school bus has to take. The best is drive if you have time, you could easily save more than an hour time spend on the road for your kids.

There are quite few British / international schoola in Al Barsha, Emirates Hill area, I heard Wellington School on Sheik Z. Road also a very good one. But school fee is a killer :-O not to mentioned if you have more than 1 child to look at, and long wait list for international ones!!! If you put all these in consideration, you will manage it alright. 
Enjoy staying in Dubai!! We do.


----------

